# Eye and Eyelid Abnormalities



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Eye and Eyelid Abnormalities Are Common in Patients with Hashimoto's Thyroiditis

Partial abstract here......
http://www.liebertonline.com/doi/abs/10.1089/thy.2009.0199


----------

